# trunk light



## jw63 (Oct 28, 2020)

Need help on how trunk light operates on 66 gto >Thanks for any help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Trunk light is activated by a built-in mercury switch within the bulb housing.
If your torsion rods are set up correctly when you insert the key and unlock the trunk the lid should pop up.
The light will come on at a height of approximately 6 to 8 inches give or take.


----------



## jw63 (Oct 28, 2020)

Appreciate it.


----------

